# booking a cruise.



## jadsurf21 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi everybody.
i was orignially going to the outback but i told my kids and they got scared because of the black widows!  
so we've decided to book a cruise, does anyone know of any decent websites or anything that we can use?
many thanks, Jad.


----------



## jadsurf21 (Oct 8, 2012)

i've been on this website and i gave them a ring, i know they are british, but im starting the cruise in britain anyway, im staying a week with my friend before we go  so if anyone is in the same boat as me then try this website, i had a cruise booked in like an hour  
Cruises, Cruise Deals and Cheap Cruises, Cruise Reviews and Videos


----------

